# What is your gas Mileage?



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have seen a few threads stating I am getting bad milage or 12 miles to the gallon. SO, what is your gas mileage?

I get a little better than 25 with mostly freeway driving at 80 Miles an hour.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

22.5 - 24.5 mpg with a city/highway mix.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm currently at 17.?? 95% city driving
my old max did 12-13 mpg 99% city


----------



## gate9797 (May 27, 2006)

Same here on 93 max se, 23 mpg mixed city/hwy.


----------

